# Ziploc Omelets



## Constance (Jul 24, 2006)

A friend emailed me this recipe yesterday. I haven't tried it yet, but Ruthie is a great cook, and she says it works.

> ZIPLOC OMELET
>
> (This works great! Good for when all your family is together.  The best
> part is that no one has to wait for their special omelet).
> Have each person write their name on a Quart-size Ziploc freezer bag
> with permanent marker.
> Crack 2 eggs (large or extra-large) into the bag (not more than 2) shake
> to combine them.
> Put out a variety of ingredients such as: cheeses, ham, onion, green
> pepper, tomato, salsa, etc.
> Each person adds prepared ingredients of choice to their bag and shake.
> Make sure to get the air out of the bag and zip it up.
> Place the bags into rolling, boiling water for exactly 13 minutes. You
> can usually cook 6-8 omelets in a large pot. For more, make another pot
> of boiling water.
> Open the bags and the omelet will roll out easily. Be prepared for
> everyone to be amazed.
> Nice to serve with fresh fruit and coffee cake; everyone gets involved
> in the process and a great conversation piece.
>
>
>
>
>
> Imagine having these ready the night before, and putting the bag in
> boiling water while you get ready for work.  And in 13 minutes, you got
> a nice omelette for a quick breakfast!
>
> Try it. . . .it really works!


----------



## GB (Jul 24, 2006)

While this is an interesting idea it is not advisable. Ziploc says on their FAQ page that their bags are not supposed to be boiled.  I have heard it can lead to chemicals leaching into the food, but I have no confirmation on that. 

Here is what Ziploc says...


> Can I boil in Ziploc® Brand bags?
> No. Ziploc® Brand bags are not designed to withstand the extreme heat of boiling.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 24, 2006)

Yup - I've definitely heard/read that as well.  Boiling food in Ziplock bags is completely unadvisable.


----------



## Constance (Jul 24, 2006)

I wondered about that when I read the recipe. I also think 13 minutes sounds like a long time to boil the eggs. 
Oh well, it looked like a good idea.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 24, 2006)

The whole post ("This works great....") has circulated around a large number of chattier sites.  Maybe no one pointed out that you shouldn't boil a ziplock bag.


----------



## Constance (Jul 24, 2006)

Well, I looked around on the web, and the Ziplock Omelet recipe is all over the place, and you said, Jen.  
A lot of people have tried it, and have been pleased with the results. 
And a lot of people have stressed that one must NOT boil Ziplocks. 

Hmmmm....I guess I'll stick with my regular method, but I'm still tempted to try this at least once.


----------



## FryBoy (Jul 24, 2006)

Why waste a perfectly good Ziplock bag? They ain't cheap, and if you have a pot to boil the water in, you have a pot to cook the eggs in -- and probably in much less time. I guess cleanup would be easier with the bag, but that's hardly worth risking some sort of chemical poisoning from the dissolved plastic. 

Remember that with most chemicals, the damage to the human body is slow and cumulative, resulting in problems years later (like cigarettes and cancer, for example). Just because someone did this and didn't drop dead on the spot doesn't mean it's safe.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 24, 2006)

Constance - I'm surprised that you think that just because it's "all over the web" automatically means it's safe. Even if "lots of people have tried it & have been pleased with the results". The fact remains that these plastic bags are not meant for boiling, & toxic substances can be dissolved into the food.

Stop & think for a minute. Don't you think that if this was a terrific & safe idea, that the Ziplock people would be advertising it all over the place???!!???
This is, quite simply, just another dumb fad-of-the-moment.

Omelettes take virtually just a few minutes to make in a regular pan. I can't understand what the draw is to make one in a plastic bag. Sometimes there is absolutely no need to build a better mousetrap.


----------



## GB (Jul 24, 2006)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> Constance - I'm surprised that you think that just because it's "all over the web" automatically means it's safe.


 She actually never said that. As a matter of fact she said that she is sticking with her regular method. 





			
				BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> I can't understand what the draw is to make one in a plastic bag. Sometimes there is absolutely no need to build a better mousetrap.


The draw was for backpackers. People who go camping with everything they need on their backs. One less pan or set of plates to carry is a big deal to people like that.


----------



## cjs (Jul 24, 2006)

For those of you who would like to try this - there is a safe and easy way to do so.

IF, you have a FoodSaver vaccuum sealer - those 'pouches' are made to be used in _simmering_  not boiling water and it would work great!


----------



## GB (Jul 24, 2006)

Great suggestion cjs!


----------



## jennyema (Jul 24, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> The draw was for backpackers. People who go camping with everything they need on their backs. One less pan or set of plates to carry is a big deal to people like that.


 
Backpackers don't go out with a ziplock of raw eggs in their pack.  They use powdered eggs.

The recipe is intended for simultaneous cooking of different omelettes for a large group, seems to me.


----------



## GB (Jul 24, 2006)

I actually do know of backpackers who do this. They do not like powdered eggs and will only use the real thing. They have a very elaborate way of packing the eggs so they don't break (at the top of the pack using socks and bandanas and other things they are bringing along).


----------



## jennyema (Jul 24, 2006)

That's ok if the eggs are not broken.  The'll last for some days.  But they wouldn't use this recipe with raw eggs, ham, etc. mixed up.  

I used to backpack a lot and powdered eggs aren't that bad.  I worked at EMS and got a lot of freeze dried food for free.

This recipe is for mixing up little omelettes in a bag and cooking them 6-8 at a time.  And, by the way, but for the ziplock issue, this is a neat idea, IMO.  Not sure if I would want to use the plastic necessary to foodsaver it.


----------



## Gretchen (Jul 24, 2006)

Yes, the FoodSaver bag would work. But this omelet cooked this long is going to be tough and overdone. Just give a thought to  a soft boiled egg--or even a hard boiled egg.  13 minutes will be hard boiled.


----------



## lyndalou (Aug 5, 2006)

*Omelet*

A friend sent this to me the other day and I tried it. It did work, and I'll make these with my grandchildren the next time they visit.

You take 2 (only 2) large eggs and put them in a quart size bag. Break them up in the bag. Add other ingredients of choice. Mine had shredded cheese, diced red onion and green pepper.

Shake the bag to mix  everything. Make sure all air is out of the bag, and close it.

Place the bag in rolling boiling water for 13 minutes. Cut the top off the bag  and roll the omelet out. 

Try it.


----------



## lyndalou (Aug 5, 2006)

*Oops!*

I guess my "recipe" for the omelet is not new. Also, I didn't realize that the bags shouldn't be boiled.
 Thanks.


----------



## amber (Aug 5, 2006)

What a great idea!  I'll have to try that.


----------



## amber (Aug 5, 2006)

Why cant you boil the bags?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 5, 2006)

We had a thread on this a while ago.  I couldn't fiond it.

The bottom line was that the makers of the plastic bags don't recommend boiling food in them.

Some forms of plastic release carcinogens that can be leeched into the the plastic is in contact with when exposed to high temperatures.


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 5, 2006)

Rats, what a buzzkill, Andy  . It sure sounded like kids would have loved this.


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 5, 2006)

And 13 minutes is 'way too long for anything but rubber eggs. If you want to do it--and I thought it would be a good camping idea--you could use FoodSaver bags.  But DEFINITELY a shorter time, at least for my taste.


----------



## lyndalou (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi everyone,
I did make these omelets, as I said, and cooked them for the 13 minutes. They were perfect, not rubbery at all.

Regarding boiling the food in the bags, I don't think carcinogens are the problem, I think it could be a possible melting problem. They also say not to roast with them  . However, you can put them in the microwave. Sooo, I think I'll still make  these with my kiddos.

Lyndalou


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 6, 2006)

lyndalou said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> I did make these omelets, as I said, and cooked them for the 13 minutes. They were perfect, not rubbery at all.
> 
> Regarding boiling the food in the bags, I don't think carcinogens are the problem, I think it could be a possible melting problem. They also say not to roast with them . However, you can put them in the microwave. Sooo, I think I'll still make these with my kiddos.
> ...


 
Glad it worked. 
The carcinogen problem was actually a direct quote from the ZipLoc manufacturers but like many of these warnings you would probably have to eat them 8 times a day for 1000 years. It would definitely not survive roasting and also typical of manufacturers warnings, who have to account for any dim witted thing someone might do--OR someone might think they are the same as a roasting bag.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 6, 2006)

Manufacturers in general try to hide any deficiencies in their products.  For one to say "do not boil these bags", there must be a good reason!

Is it that hard to make scrambled eggs in a pan?


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 6, 2006)

I'd just say that, no, it isn't that hard to make an omelet in a pan--for one or two.  I think this is a really cute idea for a camping or picnic trip for a group. Each one can make what they want and then a number of them can be cooked at one time.  And cleanup is not only easy but "to each his own".  I think the manufacturers do have to do a CYA--and there is undoubtedly a modicum of truth to it.  But so is the carcinogens in grilling meat on charcoal, and I'll bet not many of us have stopped doing that.  ;o)


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 6, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Manufacturers in general try to hide any deficiencies in their products.  For one to say "do not boil these bags", there must be a good reason!


 I was about to say the same thing, Andy!  The other is that,,, one thing we're learning about carcinogens... and for some the awful, hard way, is that every body does not react to them in the same way.  For me, I might be able to do it once a week all my life and never get cancer, for someone else, it might only take once == or twice.  When the mfg tells you don't, it's a good idea to listen.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 6, 2006)

Oh please - not this old chestnut again!! This "plastic bag omelette" thing has been making the internet rounds for several years now, & if you have any sense you WON'T DO IT!!

Not only are the plastic food storage bag manufacturers probably getting tired of e-mailing people back telling them for the umpteenth time that their products are NOT meant to be used for cooking - either in boiling water or the microwave, but just take a minute to think about this. If it was safe, don't you think the plastic food storage bag people would be advertising this like all get out???!!!???

Use a little common sense - & your omelette pans for that matter. The novelty of cooking a couple of eggs in a plastic bag isn't worth jeopardizing your health - or you kids' health.  And exactly what are you teaching them by using a cooking method that the manufacturer is saying without a doubt is bad for you?


----------



## lyndalou (Aug 6, 2006)

Well.now that many of you have come close to putting me in the moron category, I will repeat. I have a ziploc box in front of me and there are microwave instructions on it. You can defrost and reheat in the bags. I am not about to ever jeapordize my grandkids health  for any reason, and don't appreciate people who don't know me assuming that I would do such a thing.

This may be old to you, but it was a new idea to me, and i thought it would be fun to share it. It is not just scrambling eggs, it actually forms an omelet, but i guess that wouldn't interest you.

Obviously, I was wrong. Guess I'll think twice before I post anything again.
Lyndalou


----------



## ironchef (Aug 6, 2006)

Lyndalou, with the exception of one particular post, I don't think anyone was trying to say that you're a moron. Because the threads and posts on here are so readily accessible by both guests and search engines, I think they were just trying to discourage those reading the thread whose cooking skills are sub-par, and may take the plastic bag method as an end-all way too cook other things in order to cut down on clean up, etc. There are many cooks out there who really don't understand even basic concepts, and who knows? They might conclude that if you can cook an omelet in a ziploc bag, you might be able to make a pot roast in one too.


----------



## GB (Aug 6, 2006)

Lyndalou no one is calling you a moron and no one is saying you would ever do anything to jeopardize anybody. 

This topic has come up many times before on the internet and it is simply not safe. It says so right on the Ziplock website. 





> Can I boil in Ziplock brand bags?
> No. Ziplock Brand bags are not designed to withstand the extreme heat of boiling.



Please do not take these warnings as people calling you a moron. That is not the case at all. They are simply concerned that you are going off some bad information that is circulating around the internet and they care about you and do not want to see you get sick.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Aug 6, 2006)

Lyndalou - I certainly do not put you into a moron catagory!

The problem is that not all plastic bags are made of the same material - some are safe for some applications while others are not. Let's take just one brand - they have zipper sandwich bags, zipper freezer bags, and baking bags. They are made from different materials that are safe for their intended purpose ... but not designed for other uses. What may be safe to reheat something in a microwave for 3-4 minutes might chemically breakdown after 8-10 minutes ... and same goes with boiling in them. Vacuum freezer bags are made from yet another type of plastic and, most of them, are safe for making boil-n-bag pouches - but you have to read the labels for each brand to see which are or are not safe. Plastic cling wraps also vary in materials, thickness, and uses - but you never see those things mentioned on the boxes! You got to be a die-hard food chemistry geek to find out some of this stuff.

There are a LOT of food related things posted on the Internet that are not safe ... (dishwasher "canning" is one of the things on the top of my "fingernails across the blackboard" catagory) just be glad you belong to a community of people that care about you and brought up the issue ... even if maybe not in the most delicate or elequent way.


----------



## Ellen (Aug 6, 2006)

LOL Lyn, my kids loved soft cooked eggs turned out into a bowl of cubed bread and butter and stirred around a bit, with a bit of s&p. AND they still do.  The youngest is mid 20s.  I taught them all to makes omlettes early on, that way they have a meal wherever they are.  I do wish the zip lock thing worked though, I love things like that even if I don't do it.   It is the first time I ever heard of it.  ;Þ


----------



## Trip (Aug 7, 2006)

aren't there special bags to use in the oven... couldn't an omlet conceivably be done in one of these? I know that they cost but if it were a special treat then I would think it would work with those...


----------



## jpmcgrew (Aug 7, 2006)

Personally I would not cook anything in any plastic not even in the micro wave no bowls no nothing even if I have frozen foods in plastic I take it out and put it in a micowave safe glass container.There was a recipe posted using saran wrap to wrap ribs in and then tin foil and baking in oven.I remember a few posters nixing that idea and I totally agree.I think plastic is good for one thing storage and freezing.


----------



## FryBoy (Aug 7, 2006)

I have boxes of both Ziploc and Hefty Bags in front of me. The Ziploc box includes the following information:*Defrost & Reheat -- Vent Bag 1" *
*CAUTION: *For use in microwave, place
bag on a "microwave-safe" dish. Handle with
care. Bag and contents may be hot. Do not
overheat contents as bag may melt.

​The box for the Hefty OneZip Bags is more specific:*MICROWAVE INSTRUCTIONS*
*For Defrosting and Reheating Foods:*
Place bag on a "microwave safe" plate 
or dish. Open slider at least 1 inch to 
vent air. Do not overheat food or bag
may melt and break. Not for roasting,
baking or boiling.

​In view of those instructions, especially the need to open the bag a bit and the cautions about not heating them too much and not using them for roasting, boiling, or baking, I'd avoid cooking in these bags, especially considering the possibility of ingesting some of the vaporized plastic. That can't be good for anyone, and especially not for kids.


----------



## texasgirl (Aug 7, 2006)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> Oh please - not this old chestnut again!! This "plastic bag omelette" thing has been making the internet rounds for several years now, & if you have any sense you WON'T DO IT!!
> 
> Not only are the plastic food storage bag manufacturers probably getting tired of e-mailing people back telling them for the umpteenth time that their products are NOT meant to be used for cooking - either in boiling water or the microwave, but just take a minute to think about this. If it was safe, don't you think the plastic food storage bag people would be advertising this like all get out???!!!???
> 
> Use a little common sense - & your omelette pans for that matter. The novelty of cooking a couple of eggs in a plastic bag isn't worth jeopardizing your health - or you kids' health. And exactly what are you teaching them by using a cooking method that the manufacturer is saying without a doubt is bad for you?


 
You know, there are several ways of saying this without making a person feel as though they were stupid. Most of the time, people use common courtesy, and not judge someone for what they do, but, give them an alternative to try.


----------



## Elf (Aug 14, 2006)

Try oven roasting bags they are also designed for high heat, but don't twist tie the bag shut.  I have used them to cook freezed dried meals while backpacking, they are great


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 15, 2006)

I've only been briefly on & off these boards lately due to illness in my immediate family, so didn't until now realize I had a plethora of personal messages pertaining to this thread.

First off - I want to sincerely apologize to Lyndalou for offending her.  There, frankly, is no excuse for my tone except for the fact that it was not meant maliciously, but rather born from having heard of this egg-cooking method about a bazillion times recently.  I myself contacted the plastic bag people & they said they didn't recommend it.

I really just didn't want someone doing this over & over for the novelty of it, not realizing that they might be compromising their health.  I went about that in the wrong way on many levels, & I truly & most sincerely apologize for it - not only to the original poster, but to everyone & anyone else who took offense at my post.


----------



## JGDean (Dec 23, 2006)

cjs said:
			
		

> For those of you who would like to try this - there is a safe and easy way to do so.
> 
> IF, you have a FoodSaver vaccuum sealer - those 'pouches' are made to be used in _simmering_ not boiling water and it would work great!


 
I have done this and many other things with my food saver.

Does anyone have warnings/results?


----------



## XeniA (Dec 24, 2006)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> I've only been briefly on & off these boards lately due to illness in my immediate family, so didn't until now realize I had a plethora of personal messages pertaining to this thread.
> 
> First off - I want to sincerely apologize to Lyndalou for offending her. There, frankly, is no excuse for my tone except for the fact that it was not meant maliciously, but rather born from having heard of this egg-cooking method about a bazillion times recently. I myself contacted the plastic bag people & they said they didn't recommend it.
> 
> I really just didn't want someone doing this over & over for the novelty of it, not realizing that they might be compromising their health. I went about that in the wrong way on many levels, & I truly & most sincerely apologize for it - not only to the original poster, but to everyone & anyone else who took offense at my post.


 
Even if this post is months old (but just been resurrected) I just wanted to say that the above is a nice, classy, and heartfelt apology that shouts honesty and decency. I hope Breezy was forgiven.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 29, 2007)

For those of you still interested in this method of cooking, Ziploc has heard your cries - lol!!!  They just came out with what they call the "Zip n Steam" bag, meant for use in the microwave.  Following are 3 links for your perusal:

First link is to the Ziploc site; second link is to an impartial/independent review of the bag; third link is to a site explaining - again - why you should not use regular Ziploc freezer bags for cooking.  Enjoy!

http://www.ziploc.com/?p=b13
 
 
http://www.epinions.com/content_395860217476
 
 
http://camping.about.com/od/campingrecipes/a/ziplocbaggies.htm


----------

